# Hello from Puget Sound



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm a seasoned sailor living on a small island in southern Puget Sound. We moved here eight years ago after retiring thinking that with all the peace and quiet we would spend more time on the boat. But we've become so busy here that we seem to be spending less, so we are selling the house and moving back to the water. JessePH


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard from another Puget Sounder. You'll find we have a fairly active contingent on here.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!!

- CD


----------

